# Quarantine Cookies



## sawhorseray (Apr 6, 2020)

Last night I was craving something sweet, cole slaw for dessert the last month had worn itself out. I went into the pantry and started rummaging around and all I could find was a bag of white chocolate chips, that'd have to do. I never made any cookies before in my life, but I read the back of the package and figured I could throw something together that would fill the bill. I had flour, sugar, salt, and butter and would need to make a few substitutions. I didn't have time for the butter to soften so I just threw it into the microwave, then mixed it up with some brown and white sugar, added the flour and salt. I couldn't find vanilla extract so I substituted maple syrup, no macadamia nuts but we had cashews and mixed nuts. I had cut the recipe in half which said it would make 30 cookies. I had the oven pre-heated to 350º and baked two sheets of eight cookies for 12 minutes each. What I ended up with certainly wasn't White Chocolate Macadamia Nut cookies, but the house smelled great, a nice change from cole slaw. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks good to me . Daughter got to the mixer first yesterday ( so no buns ) she made gooey butter cake , and some cookies . 
Love the white chocolate chips in cookies . Any kind of nut . I'd be all over those cookies .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good for a first attempt and substitutions Ray!

LIKE!
John


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2020)

Great Cookies, Ray!!
Yummmo!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 6, 2020)

they look good to me, I would take cashews over macadamia's any time


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks great Ray! Love white chocolate


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2020)

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 6, 2020)

I would eat about a 1/2 dozen of them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good to me . Daughter got to the mixer first yesterday ( so no buns ) she made gooey butter cake , and some cookies .Love the white chocolate chips in cookies . Any kind of nut . I'd be all over those cookies .




I guess I'm kind of lucky there Rich, my wife Jan and I have entirely different methods of cooking things, and she doesn't cook much anyway. Thanks for the LIke, much appreciated. RAY




Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks pretty darn good for a first attempt and substitutions Ray! LIKE! John




I was catching quite a bit of flack from She Who Makes Brownies over the maple sugar, Jan hates the stuff, doesn't like strawberry jam or honey either, weirdo! Thank for the Like John! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Cookies, Ray!! Yummmo!!
> Nice Job! LikeBear




They hit the spot Bear, made me happy! Thanks for the like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 6, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> they look good to me, I would take cashews over macadamia's any time




Me too, I love cashews! Thanks for the Like Jim, I appreciate it. RAY




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great Ray! Love white chocolate




They tasted far better than they looked John, regardless of what my onlooking baking critic had to say. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Winterrider said:


> I would eat about a 1/2 dozen of them.




Close enough, I ate five. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow Ray. Great way to improvise and still turn out some fantastic stuff!! Excellent job making sue with what you have. I bet those cookies were pretty darned good!!

Pouring a glass of milk,
Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2020)

They look great!! I’m a big fan of rolling with the punches using on hand items. Even more these days!! I’ll bet they were damn good.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 12, 2020)

YUM  YUMMMMM ...  I keep a mug in the freezer ..  One would think it would be for beer...  but hell...  you use it one time and it's done..  who only drinks one beer...  So I use every night for my milk (and cookies) instead... OMG..  Ice cold milk with a little slush in it...  about to wet my pants thinking about it..  LOL...


----------

